
Congress Approves Six-Year Extension of Surveillance Law - dsr12
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/18/us/politics/surveillance-congress-snowden-privacy.html
======
coolspot
(In case they are watching me right now)

Good job!

This is great!

I fully support!

